# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Rcuprer adresse mail de sharepoint

## pyroshady

Bonjour  tous,
je cherche  rcuprer une adresse mail dans un workflow Sharepoint Designer.

Je m'explique, j'ai sur un formulaire infopath un control personnalis ( Contact Selector) qui me permet de slectionner un utilisateur.
A partir de ce profil je cherche  envoyer un mail depuis un flux de travail (Sharepoint Designer)  la personne slectionner dans le formulaire infopath.

Si quelqu'un  une ide, je suis preneur!!

Merci  tous!

----------


## pyroshady

Solution:

Reprendre le champ AccountId dans le flux de travail et ca marche nickel!

----------

